# site notification and threads visited lost



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Every so often I stop getting emails should be notifying me that a post I have posted on or thread I have started. This as happened again to me this afternoon. :x Also when I look at threads I have posted on or even started the black file thing next to a post is back red suggesting I haven't read or posted on them. :roll: Anybody know why this continues to be an issue and am I right in thinking it happens to many of us? :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

e-mail notification has been a little irratic recently, I'll PM Jae to ask him to check the mail server.

As for the Folder colour, not sure what you are asking here but once you've read a thread the folder will go black, however, once a reply has been made to it, since your last visit, it should turn red again for you

you could try a CTRL + F5 to clear your cache

hope that helps

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> e-mail notification has been a little irratic recently, I'll PM Jae to ask him to check the mail server.
> 
> As for the Folder colour, not sure what you are asking here but once you've read a thread the folder will go black, however, once a reply has been made to it, since your last visit, it should turn red again for you
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,
I didn't know it turned red again after a reply following my last visit. BTW I never got an eamil noticed informing me you had replied to this thread/post. :?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no problem les,I'm not getting notifications either :x i have PM'd Jae but he hasn't picked it up yet, prolly cause he hasn't had a notification :roll: I'll see if i can dig out his e-maill address

Paul


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Notifications dont seem to be working at all for anyone.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I have PMd Jae but he's not picked it up yet. I've also e-mailed him but he has yet to reply

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Email notification not working AGAIN!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We had this problem some weeks ago and I've just PM'ed Jae about it. I'm sure he'll be around to fix it soon. In the mean time until it is fixed you can check your posts replies if you click in "View your posts" next to your messages.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The email server has been reset, and now should be running smoothly again.

Rather than just reset the passwords, Ive deleted and recreated the Server Instance, so as to eliminate the errors.

BR

Jae


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Jae,
it's working fine for me now


----------

